# 928 C2C vs Cervelo RS



## loki_the_bubba (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm almost ready to say these are my finalists in my search for a new machine. Anyone ridden both and have an opinion?

Details: I'm 49 y.o., too heavy, ride a little over 100 miles a week and never race.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are posting this on the Bianchi forum, that is a signal you have made your mind up already


----------



## gretzky1 (Aug 21, 2009)

I cant say anything about the Cervelo, but the Bianchi is a great bike.
Like yourself, im a bit heavy, 90kgs at the moment but losing.
I have had my Bianchi 928 C2C now for about 2 weeks and all i can say is, awesome bike!
The Bianchi just wants to roll, so you defintely get 1 vote here for the Bianchi


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I have the cervelo RS and it is the best bike I got in the inventory. The bike is fast, stiff, and more compliant than my GIOS Compact. I have a Lynskey R330 on the way and the bike shop put a triple on by accident. I took the Ti for a spin and it is pretty stiff for a Ti.


----------



## loki_the_bubba (Feb 22, 2007)

When I said "almost ready" I guess I was prescient. I went to look at a Look 566 and I hope to ride that this weekend. May add that to the list of finalists. Better looking than the Cervelo or the Bianchi.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Infinito?*

If you wait a couple weeks...maybe you could get this beauty instead:

http://www.bianchiusa.com/racing/bianchi-2010/infinito-2010.html

Good enough for Robbie Hunter = Good enough for you.


----------



## loki_the_bubba (Feb 22, 2007)

smartyiak said:


> If you wait a couple weeks...maybe you could get this beauty instead:
> 
> http://www.bianchiusa.com/racing/bianchi-2010/infinito-2010.html
> 
> Good enough for Robbie Hunter = Good enough for you.


Well, the Bianchi I'm going to look at tomorrow is an '08 close out, so the price differential will probably be too great to consider the '10.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Price Difference.*



loki_the_bubba said:


> Well, the Bianchi I'm going to look at tomorrow is an '08 close out, so the price differential will probably be too great to consider the '10.


True...

Some European shops have the Infinito prices and the MSRP is a bunch > than MSRP for the 928 last year...so on close-out, it probably isn't even close.

BUT...the Infinito is just so pretty...and celeste (it's also in red and black for those of you who don't know any better). 

-Smarty


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Hmmmmm, that Infinito looks really nice........I'm still thinkin' 928SL for my road racer (NOT criteriums). 

The 928 C2C is one hell of a bike! It's simply hard to beat the ergonomics and riding position of the C2C on long rides. I have an '07 with about 8-9k miles on it.


----------

